# begonia ID



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

anybody know the id of the begonia in the bottom right in this viv?

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me.../34533-custom-40-gal-tree-stump-euro-viv.html


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

Kind of looks like what I have labeled as Red Planet.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Could be any number of B. bowerae nigramarga hybrids. Almost all are motled green and yellow on top with red underneath. Leprechaun is another that it could be. Kartuz Greenhouses: Begonia Leprechaun Or could be 'Tiger Kitten'.


----------

